# Colorants/Dyes w/resin (Short Video)



## Woodturner1975 (Jun 26, 2016)

Here's the link to the video I posted on YouTube. It provides a brief introduction to the colorants/dyes I use when stabilizing/casting blanks for turning. Hope you enjoy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2016)

Heath thanks for the video. That orange lidded box really caught my eye. Love that orange color and the translucence you got with the pearlescent powder. And don't be embarrassed about you addiction!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Jun 26, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Heath thanks for the video. That orange lidded box really caught my eye. Love that orange color and the translucence you got with the pearlescent powder. And don't be embarrassed about you addiction!


Thank you @Kevin The orange lidded box was a treat to make. I think I'm starting to embrace the addiction.  If only the days were longer.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brain M (Jun 26, 2016)

Please make some more vids! I just started stabilizing and am wondering how you get your stuff to turn out so shinny and good looking. Mine just looks like slightly discolored wood when I'm done with it! Thanks and great vid! Now I gotta figure out how to find your YouTube link!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Jun 26, 2016)

Brain M said:


> Please make some more vids! I just started stabilizing and am wondering how you get your stuff to turn out so shinny and good looking. Mine just looks like slightly discolored wood when I'm done with it! Thanks and great vid! Now I gotta figure out how to find your YouTube link!



Thank you Brian. I hope to have a video together within the next couple of weeks that provide additional info. It has been some serious trial and error without a doubt. Here's a link to my channel. 
https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC7ymj9d5HO-sLh2AnyILAiQ

Reactions: Like 2


----------

